# staying in a rv in poc



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

With all due respect to the 2 coolers that have responded to my previous thread, there has to be more rver's that have stayed in POC with good reports, this forum doesn't like bashing , so leave that out, we only want to hear about the good places to stay.


----------



## Never Backlash (May 12, 2011)

Stayed at Beacon 44 for 4 yrs till we got our own place. Very nice.


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Never Backlash said:


> Stayed at Beacon 44 for 4 yrs till we got our own place. Very nice.


Thanks for the info.
Going to try and go down next week and we have been meaning to go check that place out.
Haven't bought an rv yet.
We stay at the Captain Quarters


----------



## madbayrunner (Oct 25, 2013)

texas skiffaroo said:


> With all due respect to the 2 coolers that have responded to my previous thread, there has to be more rver's that have stayed in POC with good reports, this forum doesn't like bashing , so leave that out, we only want to hear about the good places to stay.


 I will be selling a rv trailer soon, what are you looking for , price?


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

madbayrunner said:


> I will be selling a rv trailer soon, what are you looking for , price?


Looking for a 19-24' used motor home to pull our boat.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

texas skiffaroo said:


> Looking for a 19-24' used motor home to pull our boat.


Have no idea where you are located, but there are two small MHs for sale on 35 Bypass in Rockport. I saw the price on one written on the windshield.....$3500.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

SlickWillie said:


> Have no idea where you are located, but there are two small MHs for sale on 35 Bypass in Rockport. I saw the price on one written on the windshield.....$3500.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Live in Cat Spring, Texas
If you happen by there again get a phone number.
I'm willing to pay more for one in better shape with low mileage.
$ 3500 sounds pretty cheap. You only get what you pay for.
Thanks for responding.
I've seen some that were 1999 , for $15,000 with only 32000 miles, one owner. 
They didn't go on long trips, just weekends and not as often as they would have liked, but it wasn't the floor plan we wanted.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Gotcha now....keep an eye out for one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

It's not an RV campground, but hard to beat Poco Loco Lodge for a clean, friendly place to stay in POC.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

My trailer is at Beacon 44 nicest park in town and the owners are great people.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

The owners of Beacon 44 help us with the Freeport-to-POC Toy Run each year. They are some really nice and loving folks.


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> The owners of Beacon 44 help us with the Freeport-to-POC Toy Run each year. They are some really nice and loving folks.


Thanks for all the reviews. Beacon 44 sounds good.
Didn't get any from Matagorda, which is closer.
POC keeps looking better, just another 40 min more driving.
We like the fact you can scoot across the canal into the bays and stay out of the ICW , specially with this fog.


----------

